# Just got home from Info Evening



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello,

I can't seem to find a good place to post this, so I'm sorry if its wrong. We had our info evening tonight and it has been a bit of a shock. They didn't tell us anything major that we didn't already know, it was just that the whole process was presented in one fat dollop. So far I've been fairly successful in thinking of it as a series of steps that we have to take, but now it seems like some insurmountable journey that I just can't face. 

As they went through all the different proceedures I could feel myself getting panicky and like the room was spinning.  I felt like I was going to be sick and needed to escape. Thank goodness my OH was holding my hand otherwise I'd have ran out. I'm worried that if I start getting anxiety attacks over a simple presentation I definately won't cope with the rest!?

One thing that helped is that I'm keeping a diary and I kept thinking I needed to stay so I didn't have to write in my diary that I ran out of the meeting.  

Thanks for letting me talk. I can deal really well with endo, and I'm really confident with discussing things with my consultant, but this feels like a whole different ball game. 

Love and hugs,
Carys
-x-


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi hunny .. sorry it was all so overwhelming..what treatment are you having hun?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear it wasn't a good experience for you xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I felt exactly the same at our info evening - I wanted to run out as soon as I went in - it seems to make everything feel so enormous. I am now near the end of my first cycle and I can promise you that it is is in a series of mini stages and it hasn't been half as big a deal as I thought it would be. Honestly hun, it's okay - go for it xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, we went to an info evening before our IVF and it was awful. They just seemed to focus on what could go wrong and the whole thing was a really negative experience. I cried the whole way home in the car and was in tears at work the next day as I thought it would never work for us and it was too much to cope with.

As you can see, it did work and honestly the treatment wasn't as bad as they made out. I found the waiting for treatment was worse. Just take one stage of treatment at a time and you'll get through it. Good luck!

Viv


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for your kind words. I was at my best friend's wedding yesterday so couldn't respond. I'm feeling much better about it now that I can see the bigger picture again. It was just a bit full on hearing about the different proceedures, side effects, drugs, risks and statistics. Knowing other people have felt the same really helps. 

THanks again,
Carys


----------

